# Offseason Thread



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I wasn't expecting to need one this soon but....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/481893366771490816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/481893590944481280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/481893884847738880


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

So looks like Tyson might be headed back to Dallas. I'm fine with that. Don't care much for Felton, but at the same time it was obvious that a Calderon/Ellis backcourt wasn't going to hold up defensively, and Knicks need a PG, so makes sense from their end. Don't like losing Larkin, but eh...

Need to bring back Devin Harris for continuity's sake so we aren't dependent on Felton as a starter. Or trade for a PG somehow.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Retained Dirk for roughly 10M per. Team still has ~18M in space. Need Melo to decide on where he's going to stay so that Dallas can pursue Deng or Parsons if needed. Still need to find a PG as well. Will probably end up bringing Harris back as the starter I reckon.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/485485555052859392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/485493503808385024
So Harris should return. That would make projected starting lineup:

Harris/Ellis/???/Dirk/Tyson

w/ Brandan Wright and Jae Crowder off the bench right now.

Need to come to terms w/ an SF so we can fill out a bench.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/486233623566516224


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah, if Houston is going to offer Bosh the max or near it, they won't be able to match Parsons while also keeping an offer to Bosh on the table. And if Deng/Ariza are waiting on LeBron, and LeBron is taking his sweet time, Mavericks have nothing to lose by offering now. Parsons hasn't signed anything though.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

So Houston will probably match Parson's offer sheet now that Lebron is going to Northeast Ohio.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/487658882131841025


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/488112333995376640


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ha..... Have fun with Lance guys. You don't have the leader on that team to put him in his place. You're going to hate this signing if it happens.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

hmmm...don't know how I would feel about Lance in Dallas. Not sure what role he'd play anyway...sixth man as a Vince replacement? And we'd have what at SF? Marion? 

I'd much rather have Deng or Parsons.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*IN:*

Tyson Chandler, C
Chandler Parsons, F
Richard Jefferson, G/F
Raymond Felton, PG
Greg Smith, C
Rashard Lewis, F

*OUT:*

Jose Calderon, PG
Vince Carter, G/F
Shane Larkin, PG
Samuel Dalembert, C
Dejuan Blair, PF
Wayne Ellington, SG


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Signed Rashard Lewis for the min


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

kbdullah said:


> Signed Rashard Lewis for the min



I can't decide if this is a good or bad move.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Basel said:


> I can't decide if this is a good or bad move.


I think the Richard Jefferson and Rashard Lewis signings are the Mavericks trying to replace the shooting they lost when Vince left. I don't mind it, but I want a defensive complement to replace what we will (probably) lose if Marion doesn't come back.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

kbdullah said:


> I think the Richard Jefferson and Rashard Lewis signings are the Mavericks trying to replace the shooting they lost when Vince left. I don't mind it, but I want a defensive complement to replace what we will (probably) lose if Marion doesn't come back.



I've never considered RJ a good shooter so I don't know what that move is about. And Rashard is very inconsistent these days. Though if he can play for you guys the way he finished last season, he's valuable. 

As for Marion, I think he'll stay.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> *IN:*
> 
> Tyson Chandler, C
> Chandler Parsons, F
> ...


Eh. I think this team might have gotten slightly worse. Is Devin Harris really going to be their starting PG again 5 years after the Kidd trade?


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Harris played really well during the series against San Antonio. And I feel like there's enough playmaking ability b/w Harris, Ellis, and Parsons to compensate for the lack of a singular great assist man.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Mavericks sign F Eric Griffin from their Summer League team. Look at the Summer League thread for some of his highlights.

http://www.mavs.com/mavericks-sign-forward-eric-griffin/


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Doubt he makes it. They need another point guard. iIf they don't get Mo or Jameer I'd look at Jordan Crawford.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/491971667640340481
So that Rashard Lewis thing...let's just pretend it never happened.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Dallas going hard after Jesus. Might have hurt their chances with the Shard news tho


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Maybe take a look at Beasley? Or you could trade Mekel to the Spurs for Austin Daye if you want a reclamation project. Spurs could use a deep bench point guard with Mills hurt.


----------



## Roturn (Apr 18, 2012)

Jameer Nelson and Al Farouq Aminu obviously to the Mavs.

First will help them at the 1 and is a nice addition. 2nd a good backup player from the bench. 

So Harris/Nelson - Ellis - Parsons - Nowitzki - Chandler

Felton, Marion??, Aminu, Mekel, Ledo, Crowder, Wright, James off the bench. Not sure about Marion though as he surely prefers being a starter and the losses of Carter, Calderon and Larkin hurt them. But they also got some good additions. Should be a playoff team imo but they need Mekel, Ledo and Crowder to make the next step I think.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

As @Roturn said, Jameer Nelson and Al-Farouq Aminu signed with the Mavericks yesterday. Felton copped a plea to stay out of prison. I would've preferred to sign Mo Williams or Ray Allen, but looks like Mo has better offers on the table, and Ray is going to either retire or go to Cleveland (waiting on a major trade, perhaps?). Don't think Marion is going to come back to Dallas, b/c it would have to be for the minimum.

Right now I see rotation as this:

PG Harris / Nelson / Felton
SG Ellis / Jefferson / Ledo
SF Parsons / Aminu/ Crowder
PF Dirk / Wright
C Tyson / G. Smith / B. James



> Mavericks’ crazy day: Lewis out, Nelson and Aminu in, Felton pleads


http://www.star-telegram.com/2014/07/23/5990120/mavericks-void-the-contract-of.html?rh=1


----------

